# Wolverine Boots



## GoldDot40 (Apr 6, 2016)

Just gotta give huge props to Wolverine's customer service. I bought a new pair of Cabor EPX work boots in January. Let me tell you, these are one of the most comfortable pair of work boots I've ever had.

However, just over a month of purchase, the insoles started coming apart...and I don't do THAT much walking since I drive a truck. These are the 3rd pair of Wolverine boots I currently own.

So I email Wolverine about my dissatisfaction. They immediately reply and promise to make it right. In their reply was that the new insoles were made of different material and are made to hold up a lot better. So today I receive 2 pair of new insoles. They are indeed a different material and every bit of comfortable as the originals.

2 thumbs up for Wolverine customer service.


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a pair of Wolverine hunting boots I have worn for 10 years. I would buy another pair.


----------



## rathat76 (Apr 27, 2016)

It's not about making a mistake, it's about what you do about it.

Sounds like they're smart enough to realize that.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2016)

Only hunting boots I will buy - great company!


----------



## awstapp (Apr 29, 2016)

i bought the same pair of boots about 2 months ago..... there was no break in period and they're the most comfortable boots I've ever owned!


----------

